# Lock n Dam love! 2/20/14



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Catching as I type! Got here at 9 . 4 from a an limit.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Fish


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I really need to get a job that isn't always Monday to Friday. These posts make me mad I'm not there. Can't imagine how crazy it will be Saturday during the tournament!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

gemba said:


> I really need to get a job that isn't always Monday to Friday. These posts make me mad I'm not there. Can't imagine how crazy it will be Saturday during the tournament!


I only fish tues - thurs lol!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Some short videos


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

More photos


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

You fishing on East or West bank?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

That's west Tom.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

By the way the current is running, it looks like the East side


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Mckeeman said:


> By the way the current is running, it looks like the East side


The tree gives away the side. That tree does not exist on the east side.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That looks like 50yrds down from the chute on the east side. Straight dropoff .


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> You fishing on East or West bank?


I'm on crocket side! Same side ya fish except downriver of bridge. Man found a couple spots that the fish really like to hug the bank. Had sevwral stud muffins over 17". Still lots of mails though.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

1/4 mile from the bridge south. Ya would not believe what they was hitting! PM and I'll tell ya!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

that's real skill to get your limit from the bank, way to go


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, live LnD action! 
Take a picture from the top of the hill looking down, so I will remember why.
That's a fine stringer of river white bass!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Wow, live LnD action!
> Take a picture from the top of the hill looking down, so I will remember why.
> That's a fine stringer of river white bass!


It's a workout!! Saw a guy roll down the bank today. 
Had to stop to give big snake right of way in the trail too! Look like they coming out!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmmm maybe I should go in the morning. 



.


----------



## bigmessy (Dec 20, 2011)

This is on west side and about 100+ yard from the bridge!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

If all goes as planned, I'll be there tomorrow morning. My sister and brother n law coming too. Hopefully the bite will still be on especially after driving 2 and half hours to get there. LOL Coming from League City


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

From league city, I think you're looking at 3plus hrs.... But it should be worth it


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Save some forme. I'll be there Monday.


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mckeeman said:


> From league city, I think you're looking at 3plus hrs.... But it should be worth it


You may be right! I know what it takes to get Huntsville and was guestimating from there. Hope you're right about it being worth it! I usually hit the creeks in the huntsville area but there's just not enough water in them this year. Without a boat I'm limited to the bank so hopefully luck will be on our side of the river tomorrow.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make it out there as well. Maroon f250 with DU plates


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beaux said:


> I'm gonna try to make it out there as well. Maroon f250 with DU plates


We'll be in a grey/silver 4 door dodge. If I don't see ya, good luck!


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2008)

Went there Wednesday around 9:30 but did not see many people catching fish. I was standing on the dam's side of the bridge though. A few people went home with only 2 or 3 on their stringers. I walked down passed the bridge and threw everything in my tackle box until arm got tired, caught only 1. A few people were using live (or dead) bait & kept pulling in, not sure catfish or wb. GW showed up and gave them tickets because they only had 1 license among the group of 3. A guy next to me hid his rod and started smoking, maybe claiming sight-seeing. GW gave him a ticket anyway. Next guy also got a ticket, not sure why, maybe undersized. GW proceeded down and I never saw him return. There must be another way up the river. I got 3 more before 6 pm. I think wb around the bridge are mostly in people's freezers. 1000 caught over a weekend there shouldn't be many left. So don't expect a limit unless you know exactly where to go and what to use or your long trip would be disappointed.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

tkcampb1 said:


> If all goes as planned, I'll be there tomorrow morning. My sister and brother n law coming too. Hopefully the bite will still be on especially after driving 2 and half hours to get there. LOL Coming from League City


Fish it slow! Find spot with no hang ups and slow roll it. Make sure you bump the bottom


----------

